# Knit Hat wit a Small Bow in Three Sizes



## Knittingkitty

Hi Everybody, 

Here is my new hat with an eye-catching small bow. It's shaped with simple cables. Very pretty and easy to knit!

The hat is made in the round and does not have a seam.

The pattern is available in 3 sizes: 3-6 months, 1-3 years and adult.

Yarn used: #4 medium worsted (10 ply)
Gauge: 4 sts per 1" in stockinette stitch

The pattern is on sale for $2.99 till Monday, December 4 
(regular price is $3.99)

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hat-with-a-small-bow-in-three-sizes


----------



## Nanamel14

So very beautiful


----------



## Mitzi

That is so cute. when I looked at the first had I thought "oh it is so cute because of the color" To my surprise, I liked it just as much in the other two colors. It really is a cute hat


----------



## Beverooni

Love it!! Another time I wish I knew how to knit. :-(


----------



## slmhuffman

Now that is cute. Love it. I just love looking at your pictures and drooling. Aw, guess that wasn't so nice to say. But, I meant it in only the best of drools! I love all three colors. Thanks for this post of your pattern items. Susan


----------



## OMgirl

So cute!


----------



## Knittingkitty

Thank you so much for your wonderful comments, Everybody! I'm happy you like it! ????????


----------



## gardenpoet

It is very sweet. I especially like the dark taupe on with red trim, which makes it more contemporary.


----------



## linnet

As inept as I am with double pointed needles, and usually avoid them, I love this hat so much, I'm going to bite the bullet and try again. That bow is so clever.


----------



## korteruckmar

Very nice. Purchased. :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:


----------



## maggiex4

Love it! Cute hats.


----------



## Knittingkitty

korteruckmar said:


> Very nice. Purchased. :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:


Thank you so much, Korteruckmar! And many thanks to Everybody who purchased my patterns! Happy knitting!????


----------



## nananan22

I love this and just purchased the pattern. A few questions:
The ravelry site states Aran yarn required, the instructions say worsted. Will regular worsted yarn work well or should it be a heavy worsted (Aran)?
Have you made one using just one color? If so, will you please post a pic?
I'm assuming that magic loop method will work fine?
Thank you, Nancie


----------



## Ann745

Excellent hat!


----------



## gloriam

Love all the color choices, these are adorable.


----------



## Knittingkitty

nananan22 said:


> I love this and just purchased the pattern. A few questions:
> The ravelry site states Aran yarn required, the instructions say worsted. Will regular worsted yarn work well or should it be a heavy worsted (Aran)?
> Have you made one using just one color? If so, will you please post a pic?
> I'm assuming that magic loop method will work fine?
> Thank you, Nancie


Thank you so much for buying my pattern, Nancy! The label on the yarn that I used says that it's a #4 medium worsted (10 ply) yarn that knits up with gauge of 4 sts per 1" in stockinette stitch. It's an equivalent of an Aran weight yarn that knits up with the same gauge (4 sts per 1" in stockinette stitch), that's why Ravelry used that term. You can use any yarn that you like for your hat as long as your knitting has the same gauge.
I haven't made this hat in one color, but I'm sure it would look cute, too. The magic loop method will work just fine. 
Happy knitting and happy holidays!


----------



## rkr

Clever idea!


----------



## grandmatimestwo

Very pretty!


----------

